# Chris V to speak at ESFF Tuesday night



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I just got a message from our club over here in Fairhope saying our own Chris V will be the guest speaker at our next meeting. This gala event will be next Tuesday at 6:30 at the Fairhope Yacht Club.

Unfortuntely, I've been put in charge of security. We have a police escort all lined up. The tricky part has been the limo. Chris wants the interior temp at 68 degrees...no more no less...and we've got to get his playlist installed sometime Monday. The M&Ms are ready (green ones only) and our four man security detail is in place. The Perrier is iced to precisely 41 degrees...again, no more and no less.

They have asked that no pictures or autographs be taken. Please respect this.

Seriously, looking forward to seeing you Chris. Thanks for coming over.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL! I said 40 degrees on the Perrier!!! These kinds of details being overlooked makes me question whether I want to waste my time

In all seriousness, I am going to go over two topics.....

Fly fishing for reef species such as snapper and Ajs and a non-fly fishing topic that I'm still undecided on. Any ideas?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

How to break into the zoo and kidnap the macaw for tying cobia flies?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

nb&twil said:


> How to break into the zoo and kidnap the macaw for tying cobia flies?


This is gonna get ugly...you two play nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Easy Willy boy, we'll discuss breaking and entering later as well as smuggling exotic animals


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, I've always heard....'play to the audience'. What do they want to hear about?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I suppose I'll just throw that out Tuesday night and see what kind of replies I get. We can talk about pretty much any kind of Gulf fishing


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> LOL! I said 40 degrees on the Perrier!!! These kinds of details being overlooked makes me question whether I want to waste my time
> 
> In all seriousness, I am going to go over two topics.....
> 
> Fly fishing for reef species such as snapper and Ajs and a non-fly fishing topic that I'm still undecided on. Any ideas?


Yep...many of the guys have "tarpon fever" so anything to do with them (particuarly flyfishing would be well received). 40 degrees on the Perrier is duly noted...my mistake.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Where is the meeting in Fairhope for those googans who don't know there way around Fairhope or Alabama.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

deltacreekflies said:


> Where is the meeting in Fairhope for those googans who don't know there way around Fairhope or Alabama.


Fairhope Yacht Club
101 Volanta Ave, 
Fairhope, AL 36532


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------

